# Lemo 2 RTA Question



## Rafique (16/4/15)

Hey Vapers,

I recently got the Lemo 2 and love it to a certain extent, today I suddenly remembered why I wanted to quit vaping and go back to stinkies. I have the same problem on the lemo 2 that I had with the initial Lemo and nautilus mini. 

The question is posed at both Lemo and non Lemo owners.

On the first few drags its extremely harsh no matter what the wattage, this is currently on the standard coil 0.5 and standard wick. 

I have taken it to 30w and see how it vapes still harsh but it seems the coil needs to be heated well, after taking it to 30w and dropping all the way to 10 w it vapes fine. 

Has anyone else had this issue ? I havent had this on the subtank mini not once.

Juice used is 6mg VK5 and also awesome sauce vape elixir.


----------



## zadiac (16/4/15)

Is the wick properly saturated before you start vaping? From experience I know that to be a big problem. Wick not properly saturated and then the first few toots are harsh until the wick is saturated and then it settles in.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (16/4/15)

Maybe it has to do with the coil settling in. When rebuilding one normally anneals the wire and pulse the coil beforehand, which does the settling in. Maybe pulse burn the coil before inserting the wick.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rafique (16/4/15)

I normally take a few pulls without igniting the coil for the juice to wick the coil, doesn't help though. Vaping at 10w on a 0.5 is not on but all I can stand with this RTA. Do you think I should rebuild ?


----------



## Rafique (16/4/15)

I know with the previous version everyone said the standard coil was cr@p, this one seems to be the same but alot of other people who have the Lemo 2 say this coil is better than the first.


----------



## Rafique (16/4/15)

Andre said:


> Maybe it has to do with the coil settling in. When rebuilding one normally anneals the wire and pulse the coil beforehand, which does the settling in. Maybe pulse burn the coil before inserting the wick.



Will rebuild later and let you know, on the subtank I never had this issue


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)

i dont know what the others experience was with the standard coil that came with the Lemo2 but i wanted to rewick it lastnight and when i began to pulse the coil at 30w the coil popped immediately. so perhaps try to rebuild and take it from there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (16/4/15)

coil rebuilt,


Jakey said:


> i dont know what the others experience was with the standard coil that came with the Lemo2 but i wanted to rewick it lastnight and when i began to pulse the coil at 30w the coil popped immediately. so perhaps try to rebuild and take it from there



Did you rebuild ? I rebuilt mines now and same issue, harsh hits on first 10 to 15 pulls and slowly comes right after


----------



## free3dom (16/4/15)

Rafique said:


> coil rebuilt,
> 
> 
> Did you rebuild ? I rebuilt mines now and same issue, harsh hits on first 10 to 15 pulls and slowly comes right after



I've never experienced that with any RTA (including the original Lemo, or the Lemo 2).

What are you wicking with...and what juice are you using?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)

same with me. never experiences that before.... if you dont mind.... i know its an effort but when you rebuild your tank would you post pics and a step by step run down on how you did it? maybe the guys here might pick up on why this is happening...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)

the last build i had in the goblin i hit at 65w on the first pull and it was smooth. when you say harsh what exactly do you mean? like burnt? hot?


----------



## Rafique (16/4/15)

free3dom said:


> I've never experienced that with any RTA (including the original Lemo, or the Lemo 2).
> 
> What are you wicking with...and what juice are you using?



using Japanese cotton and 6mg awesome sauce, I had this before on the lemo 1 but no other RTA's


----------



## Rafique (16/4/15)

will do that now Thanks Jakey, will post pics in a bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (16/4/15)

Jakey said:


> the last build i had in the goblin i hit at 65w on the first pull and it was smooth. when you say harsh what exactly do you mean? like burnt? hot?




Heavy throat hit, not burnt or funny taste just burns the throat.


----------



## Rafique (16/4/15)

24g Kantal. 8 wraps 0.5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)

and when you say harsh, what do you mean?


----------



## free3dom (16/4/15)

Rafique said:


> 24g Kantal. 8 wraps 0.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In single coil tanks I tend to stick to 26G (and up) and use a larger 2.5mm and up ID. Never had any issues

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)

sorry seen you posted that already


----------



## Rafique (16/4/15)

Complicated to explain, vape isnt smooth, throat burn

Found this on another forum with someone who has the same issue

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/rta/648284-lemo-issues-harsh-throat-hit.html


----------



## Rafique (16/4/15)

ok im not sure on the Kanthal, its what came in the box might be 24 or 26, its the standard kanthal that comes with the lemo


----------



## free3dom (16/4/15)

Rafique said:


> ok im not sure on the Kanthal, its what came in the box might be 24 or 26, its the standard kanthal that comes with the lemo



Well then that's probably the issue, as the original Lemo did it, and now this one...could be they include some funky wire. Try building with your own Kanthal


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)

im out on this one. build looks solid to me. struggling to understand why the behaviour is such. i would be clutching at straws giving you further advise. the only further advice i can offer is, keep at it. it WILL come right at some point. lots of guys loving their vape from this device. hopefully you will join that list soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (16/4/15)

Try also lowering your coil slightly. The higher the coil is above the air hole, the more thump (throat hit) it delivers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (16/4/15)

free3dom said:


> Try also lowering your coil slightly. The higher the coil is above the air hole, the more thump (throat hit) it delivers


Agreed ... Also that Kanthal looks quite thick (24 maybe) and a very small diameter ... try and increase both.

That being said I am running the pre-installed coil and wick without any problems (3mg MAX VG juice though).

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Keith Milton (16/4/15)

Also try building a normal coil with spacing between the wraps if the micro coils are not working or giving a harsh toot. Try using a screw to do even spacing on the coil.


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)

learnt a trick with spacing coils. if you not willing to do a para coil and unwrap one. you can build your coil. then take a small piece of cut off kanthal and use it to spave the coil by "flossing" it. so just push it between each wrap opening up the spaces.

That being said ive only tried it on nickel which is more pliable than kanthal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (16/4/15)

Thanks guys, will try again. Il try the 28g and see. I thought raising the coil should be less of a throat hit that's why it so high. Will let. U guys know the outcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/4/15)

Just picked up a lemo 2 . The supplied coil and wick gives a nasty throat hit even with 6ml . Certainly needs a proper build on it .

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rafique (17/4/15)

Definately the crap wire it comes with, I built a 2.5 mm 8 wrap coil on my subtank mini and result was the same it's the wire. Anyone know where I can get 28g wire in the south


----------



## Rafique (17/4/15)

Jakey said:


> learnt a trick with spacing coils. if you not willing to do a para coil and unwrap one. you can build your coil. then take a small piece of cut off kanthal and use it to spave the coil by "flossing" it. so just push it between each wrap opening up the spaces.
> 
> That being said ive only tried it on nickel which is more pliable than kanthal.



I normally use a very small screw for spacing coils so the wrap is lekker even

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Capitan (17/4/15)

I'm quite glad you posted this. Picked up a Lemo 2 yesterday and any hit longer than 2s leaves me coughing and spluttering like a 10 year old Alfa. Going to give it a rebuild on the weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rafique (17/4/15)

El Capitan said:


> I'm quite glad you posted this. Picked up a Lemo 2 yesterday and any hit longer than 2s leaves me coughing and spluttering like a 10 year old
> 
> Alfa. Going to give it a rebuild on the weekend



So it's definately something to do with the build, Freedom never had a problem with his so I don't know. Will try and get some 28g later and let u know if it's the wire it comes with


----------



## Jakey (17/4/15)

Glad we getting somewhere guys. good luck!


----------



## stevie g (17/4/15)

I've noticed this on any atomizer I've ever used. Upon first wick or rewicking it is harsh even if the wick is fully saturated. The quickest fix is turn the power down and puff ut until auto cutoff.

this seems to break in the wick.


----------



## Silver (17/4/15)

This may have been covered - but have you given it a thorough wash and soak @Rafique ?


----------



## free3dom (17/4/15)

Rafique said:


> So it's definately something to do with the build, Freedom never had a problem with his so I don't know. Will try and get some 28g later and let u know if it's the wire it comes with



It might just be that I am less sensitive to the harshness - can't recall it being harsh at all, but then I had some max VG juice in it when I used the factory coil 

Also, as @Silver said, you do need to give it a bit of a bath before use (which I did) and I then rewicked mine - I never used the installed wick at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Capitan (17/4/15)

So I'll give mine the full treatment on the weekend and provide feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (17/4/15)

Ok let me do that thanks guys, actually thought of it yesterday but thought why would it help, I can't get 28g anywhere it the south so I will wash it properly and try again with standard wire it came with


----------



## Jakey (17/4/15)

south as in where exactly. isnt sean , vape cartel in the south?


----------



## Rafique (17/4/15)

Lol eldorado park, only some eciggy shop in signet but their prices are wack


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/4/15)

Closest place then to Eldos would be Vape King Parkwood


----------



## Rafique (17/4/15)

Boiled tank and happy to say vapes good now. Built a 0.5 with the same wire it came with. 0mg juice. And vapes well, I'm gona leave it for a few hours cause it normally happens after the tank has been left for a while

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/4/15)

Hope it goes well @Rafique 
Good luck man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (17/4/15)

Where's parkwood


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/4/15)

Very close to Zoo Lake. Just after Zoo Lake actually.


----------



## Ashley A (17/4/15)

You can try adding more liquid . the coil before closing it. I add 10 drops to coil before closing up the tank although mine is dual. Another thing is let it sit for a while before vaping. Try letting the juice soak overnight once and see if that helps. I do both amd don't have a problem. Worst case is a slight gurgle on the1st 2-3 toots and then it dissappears once the coils heat up enough and vaporise the excess liquid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (17/4/15)

I don't know what it is, I'm not getting the flavour, my subtank mini is running perfect and I rebuild the coils on both to make sure I'm doing it right. I can even vape 12 mg on the subtank mini on 0.5 coils. On the lemo I boiled it for half and hour to get all the machine oil out. The problem is when I leave it for a while the vape is crap the first 20 puffs, it's harsh like it's only the coil burning. I have even tried drenching the wick in liquid and pulling from the chimney straight same problem.


----------



## Ashley A (18/4/15)

Just maybe you need a higher VG and/or lower Nicotine juice for it. I noticed that I need to change those for my mix of atties yet I use the same pre-built Kangertech 0.5ohm coils in my RBA and RTA


----------



## DaRoach (18/4/15)

Just a thought if long periods between vapes and the wick is well saturated when vaped gives a harsh nic hit and as the wick runs dryer the vape smooths out. Is it posible that this might be the case.


----------



## Rafique (18/4/15)

Thanks it might be yours soon and u can try and let me know if it works for you il get another


----------



## Rafique (18/4/15)

If someone can show me their build on the lemo 2 and try mines they will know what I'm talking about. I. Just don't understand why this only happens with the lemo. I don't have this problem with any other rta


----------



## free3dom (18/4/15)

Rafique said:


> If someone can show me their build on the lemo 2 and try mines they will know what I'm talking about. I. Just don't understand why this only happens with the lemo. I don't have this problem with any other rta



Here you go ...been vaping it without a single issue since monday (5 days) - 0.8 Ohm ~25W (50/50 + MaxVG juices, 6mg) 
Can't try yours right now (because they haven't invented a transporter yet  )...but if you come to the vape meet next Sunday (26th) I can have a look

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rafique (18/4/15)

I'm using my subtank mini now if I still have the lemo by then il be there thanks freedom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (18/4/15)

ok guys , took the supplied coil out , turned it over and remounted it curled under the screw heads so its way closer to the deck , re wicked with jap cotton , just touching the base . Oh what a difference , nasty throat hit on the first few toots is gone .what a pleaseure .

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Rafique (19/4/15)

Ok guys so for some reason it's seems I needed a higher power of stronger device, I picked up the smok BT 50 from kaizer and I think because of the wire the lemo comes with its needs instant power, the Hana 30 I have has abit of delay in heating the coil that might be the reason for the harsh hits, with the smok the power is instant and can vape well up to 40w on a .4 coil 24g huge clouds and good flavour. Thanks for everyone's responses I'm sure this question will be raised again because higher power device is what fixed my problem

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## free3dom (19/4/15)

Rafique said:


> Ok guys so for some reason it's seems I needed a higher power of stronger device, I picked up the smok BT 50 from kaizer and I think because of the wire the lemo comes with its needs instant power, the Hana 30 I have has abit of delay in heating the coil that might be the reason for the harsh hits, with the smok the power is instant and can vape well up to 40w on a .4 coil 24g huge clouds and good flavour. Thanks for everyone's responses I'm sure this question will be raised again because higher power device is what fixed my problem



That's great news...and good to know - thanks for giving us the update


----------



## El Capitan (19/4/15)

Gave the Lemo a nice warm bath and a rewick, problem resolved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudSurfer (20/4/15)

The only thing i an think of from the above builds is you might be blocking the juice channels a tad. take a small flat screwdriver or tooth pick and make sure you can see a little light to the juice channels with the bottom half of your chimney. if your juice channels are slightly blocked it can effet the way your juice gets to your wick

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (9/1/19)

@Room Fogger
Will highlight them all when I find them


----------



## Room Fogger (9/1/19)

Resistance said:


> @Room Fogger
> Will highlight them all when I find them


Thanks a million, appreciate the effort.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

